# Aolani's Belated 4th birthday



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani turned 4 this past Tuesday the 23rd of April. I usually take a day off from work, but I am saving up my vacation days for later on in the year. I took afew pics of him the day of his bday (with long hair) and then the day of his grooming (yesterday). On his birthday he had some unsweetened applecause and 4 little peices of pineapple. When I got home he played with 2 new squeeky toys and chewed on a flossy. The day of his grooming he was finally allowed to open his gift from my boss and her pup Tiki. 

I felt bad for my boy though because on Friday we were at the park and while he was minding his own business investigating who had peed on a trash can a bichon came running up to him and attacked him. It went by so fast, the bichon's owner came and picked up her dog and I picked up Aolani and checked him all over. The bichon's owner was very apologetic and I didn't see any blood on Aolani so I told her is he fine but to please keep her dog on a leash then walked away. When we got home I washed his paws, butt and belly and as I was washing his belly I noticed teeth marks on his back right knee. Poor baby. He wasn't bleeding, but the teeth definetly left their mark. I put salene solution on it and his scar is now drying out. THen I understood why he didn't want to do another round around the lake (usually we do about 5 and we had only done 1). He didn't want to run into that dog again. I let him have a bully stick that I was saving for some pics the next day because I felt so bad, but he is okay. The next day was his grooming appointment - more torture - but his groomer said he was great and cooperative. I just hope that this attack hasn't made him even more anxious around dogs.

Well, back to the pics to lighten up this thread as originally intended:


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Love, love, love the new summer cut!
Handsome little man


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is gorgeous and so sorry he came across a bad owner that does know about leashes!!!! Hope he is feeling better


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Aolani, why so gorgeous!! 

He's so adorable. I missed seeing him. I'm sorry to hear he got attacked. But so glad there wasn't any blood. 

His haircut looks so cute! Another Aolani picture saved to my haircut inspiration folder. 

Please give him many kisses from me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy 4th Birthday, Aolani!!! It sucks that he got attacked by that Bichon....but with some positive interactions with other dogs, I think Aolani will be able to do well  You took it so well... I would have gone a little crazy on that dog owner  

I LOVE LOVE Aolani's haircut!!! I hope you don't mind but I will use it as a reference for when I cut Obi and Owen's hair. To think of it... I always use Aolani's haircut pics as reference! The pic of him with the bully stick balance is hilariously cute 

Edith, Post more pics of him! Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday dear, gorgeous Aolani!!!

Ru wants the address of that bad bichon, she (is a 15 YO bichon) wants to teach it some manners.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Aolani!! I missed seeing pictures of this handsome boy! Happy Belated Birthday!

I LOVE his haircut!

I'm so sorry that he got attacked  Thank God he wasn't hurt but I hope he isn't scared after it.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday....you are so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hope You had a blast.*
*You are just adorable and so Beautiful.*
*Wiggles,Wags and Hugs.*
*Nickee & Yogi* We Made you this Card. Hope You like it**


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor baby, so sorry the Bichon attacked him. I love the birthday pictures. So cute.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy birthday Aolani!! You look so handsome with your haircut!! :wub: 

You poor baby!! That bichon is horrible!! I'm so glad your okay though, sweet boy!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Aolani!!! We miss you and your mom on here, so tell her she has to keep posting more pics of you, okay? 

Edith, I love these pictures of Aolani. Sounds like he had a great birthday - minus the attack  Argh! That drives me crazy and I think you reacted to it much better than I could have. I'm glad he's okay but as soon as I read that, I thought OH great, this is the last thing he needs...because I know how hard you've been working to make him less anxious around other dogs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Aolani!! I bet that Bichon was jealous of you being so cute and all! I'm happy that you're ok.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Aolani :happy:

Love your new cut!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Rin said:


> Love, love, love the new summer cut!
> Handsome little man


Thank you!:wub:



mdbflorida said:


> He is gorgeous and so sorry he came across a bad owner that does know about leashes!!!! Hope he is feeling better


Thank you. Yes, I am sure she knows how her pup reacts so she should always have him on a leash. Aolani is doing just fine. Thankfully the bichon's teeth didn't puncture enough to make him bleed.



eiksaa said:


> Aolani, why so gorgeous!!
> 
> He's so adorable. I missed seeing him. I'm sorry to hear he got attacked. But so glad there wasn't any blood.
> 
> ...


We miss being on SM too, but there's been a lot going on around here. We will definetly try to be on more often. Ooh, I can't even imagine Gustave with another cut - he is so cute with the one he has right now, but with that face he can pull off anything. Hugs and kisses to him too ♥



hoaloha said:


> Happy 4th Birthday, Aolani!!! It sucks that he got attacked by that Bichon....but with some positive interactions with other dogs, I think Aolani will be able to do well  You took it so well... I would have gone a little crazy on that dog owner
> 
> I LOVE LOVE Aolani's haircut!!! I hope you don't mind but I will use it as a reference for when I cut Obi and Owen's hair. To think of it... I always use Aolani's haircut pics as reference! The pic of him with the bully stick balance is hilariously cute
> 
> Edith, Post more pics of him! Hope all is well :hugs:


I sure hope one day he will be comfortable around dogs. He's really only gotten along with 2 pups which happen to be fraternal brothers. Oh believe me I wanted to let that girl have a piece of my mind, but I didn't want Aolani to get more tense. Poor thing didn't even defend himself which really surprised me as he seems to always be the one to pick a fight. Guess he's all bark. 

Of course I don't mind you using Aolani's pic as a haircut reference. Aolani is very flattered. I'm sure you will do a wonderful job on whatever cuts you give Obi and Owen (both who are real dolls). 

We will def. post more pics more often.:thumbsup:



Sylie said:


> Happy birthday dear, gorgeous Aolani!!!
> 
> Ru wants the address of that bad bichon, she (is a 15 YO bichon) wants to teach it some manners.


Aolani would like to hire Ru as his body guard. He is sure she would have stopped that attack from occuring in the first place.



Orla said:


> Aolani!! I missed seeing pictures of this handsome boy! Happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> I LOVE his haircut!
> 
> I'm so sorry that he got attacked  Thank God he wasn't hurt but I hope he isn't scared after it.


Thank you so much, Orla! Keeping my fingers crossed that this doesn't make him worse around dogs. Kisses to handsome Milo :wub:



preisa said:


> Happy Birthday....you are so handsome!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Hope You had a blast.*
> *You are just adorable and so Beautiful.*
> *Wiggles,Wags and Hugs.*
> *Nickee & Yogi* We Made you this Card. Hope You like it**


That's just beautiful! Aolani thanks you soooo much for the card - what a thoughtful gesture:wub:



Betty Johnson said:


> Poor baby, so sorry the Bichon attacked him. I love the birthday pictures. So cute.


Thank you. Glad you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Aolani! He looks adorable in his new haircut!

Thankfully he wasn't really hurt.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Aolani!! You look so handsome with her haircut. So sorry you came across that nasty fluff, but it looks like Mommy took your mind off of it with that Bullystick.

Orla, I love his haircut....super adorable. He looks great and the pics are wonderful. :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Happy birthday Aolani!! You look so handsome with your haircut!! :wub:
> 
> You poor baby!! That bichon is horrible!! I'm so glad your okay though, sweet boy!


Thank you. I was surprised it was a bichon, but I, too, am glad my boy is okay.



Bailey&Me said:


> Happy Birthday, Aolani!!! We miss you and your mom on here, so tell her she has to keep posting more pics of you, okay?
> 
> Edith, I love these pictures of Aolani. Sounds like he had a great birthday - minus the attack  Argh! That drives me crazy and I think you reacted to it much better than I could have. I'm glad he's okay but as soon as I read that, I thought OH great, this is the last thing he needs...because I know how hard you've been working to make him less anxious around other dogs.


LOL, Nida, we will be on here more often. We miss being here too. 

Yes, you know how hard of a time I have had with Aolani around other dogs. I just hope he is able to get past this. I'm going to keep taking him to the park and hopefully we have better experiences from here on. 



Furbabies mom said:


> Happy Birthday Aolani!! I bet that Bichon was jealous of you being so cute and all! I'm happy that you're ok.


Ha, maybe he was jealous of Aolani. I recall the girls the bichon was sitting with were oohing and ahhing when Aolani and I were getting near them, but I had no idea there was another dog there and that he was off leash. Kinda surprised me too when he ran up to Aolani. I am also thankful it wasn't a much bigger dog that could have def. done major damage to my boy.



Grace'sMom said:


> Happy Birthday Aolani :happy:
> 
> Love your new cut!!!


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

donnad said:


> Happy Birthday, Aolani! He looks adorable in his new haircut!
> 
> Thankfully he wasn't really hurt.


Thank you and yes, thankfully he is doing just fine.



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Aolani!! You look so handsome with her haircut. So sorry you came across that nasty fluff, but it looks like Mommy took your mind off of it with that Bullystick.
> 
> Orla, I love his haircut....super adorable. He looks great and the pics are wonderful. :wub:


LOL, yes, I'm sure the bullystick helped his recovery  Poor thing, I hope this never happens to him again. This is the second time he gets a good scare from another dog. The first time was when he was a puppy and we were trying to introduce my brother's dog to him. She lunged at his face but luckily I was able to pull her away in time. Since then he has been really bad around other dogs with the exception of a few.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Aolini you are such a hunky man!!!!:wub:. So sorry about his bite. That is not usual behavior for a Bichon!


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Absolutely adorable haircut!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday little one! The new hair style is so adorable  . I'm so sorry to hear that he was attacked though! How scary for you both  . I think DH and I would come completely unglued if Bella were attacked. I admire your class in the way you handled the situation!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Aolani!!! :chili:

That's terrible what happened with the bichon :angry: I'm glad he's physically ok :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Aolani, You sure do look cute.:wub: I love your new hair cut:thumbsup: and I am so sorry that that naughty doggy bit you.

Edith, he has magnificent pigment


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry about what happened. Glad it wasn't worse. I love his summer do. But I don't know if I could cut that gorgeous hair.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ailani! I love your haircut! So sorry that mean Bichon upset you! But you are strong and will overcome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet Aolani! I'm sorry some nasty stinky curly haired bichon out a damper on things for you.

Edith, I just love your baby - it doesn't matter what kind of hair cut he has!


----------



## simplymars9 (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Aolani!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Aolani. We miss you two, and I keep waiting for some more video's of Aolani!!! He is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Aolani, I've missed you and your mom too. I love your new do and....

*Happy 4th Birthday !* :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

I'm sorry about that bad day at the park. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Aolini you are such a hunky man!!!!:wub:. So sorry about his bite. That is not usual behavior for a Bichon!


I was surprised it was a bichon too but glad it wasn't a bigger dog that could have done way more damage.

Aolani thanks you for the compliment.:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

cynthia's said:


> Absolutely adorable haircut!


Thank you!



Summergirl73 said:


> Happy Birthday little one! The new hair style is so adorable  . I'm so sorry to hear that he was attacked though! How scary for you both  . I think DH and I would come completely unglued if Bella were attacked. I admire your class in the way you handled the situation!


Thanks, believe me I was fuming inside but I to keep it together for Aolani's sake since he wss very nervous. 



Alvar's Mom said:


> Happy Birthday Aolani!!!
> 7
> That's terrible what happened with the bichon :angry: I'm glad he's physically ok :grouphug:


Thank you! He is doing just fine - pretty much back to normal. I just hope he is still confident when we go back to the park.





lynda said:


> Happy Birthday Aolani, You sure do look cute.:wub: I love your new hair cut:thumbsup: and I am so sorry that that naughty doggy bit you.
> 
> Edith, he has magnificent pigment


Thank you Auntie Lynda :wub:

His beauty secret: he spends a lot of time in our bay window to maintain his dark nose :thumbsup:



Cyndilou said:


> Sorry about what happened. Glad it wasn't worse. I love his summer do. But I don't know if I could cut that gorgeous hair.


The first time i let his hair grow long and was taking him in to get it cut I almost turned back, but it grows back so fast. He is usually in a short cut during ghe summer and i let his hair grow from September through April. It's fun to play around with the different looks.



sherry said:


> Happy Birthday Ailani! I love your haircut! So sorry that mean Bichon upset you! But you are strong and will overcome!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you and yes we are hoping he will overcome this too.



maggieh said:


> Happy Birthday sweet Aolani! I'm sorry some nasty stinky curly haired bichon out a damper on things for you.
> 
> Edith, I just love your baby - it doesn't matter what kind of hair cut he has!


Awww thank you Maggie. I love your babies too:wub:



simplymars9 said:


> Happy birthday Aolani!


Thank you!



dntdelay said:


> Happy Birthday Aolani. We miss you two, and I keep waiting for some more video's of Aolani!!! He is such a cutie!!!!


Thank you! Aww and I didn't think anyone would remember about his videos. We will def. Work on some more soon.



Maglily said:


> Hi Aolani, I've missed you and your mom too. I love your new do and....
> 
> *Happy 4th Birthday !* :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
> 
> I'm sorry about that bad day at the park. I hope you are feeling better.


Thank you so much for the birthday wishes! Aolani is very flattered. He is feeling a lot better now -well I have also been spoiling him a bit more since the incident so I am sure that helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Aolani! We've missed seeing you and watching your adorable videos! So glad that such a special little guy had fun on his special day--other than the bichon  Glad no serious damage was done. I'm shocked it was a bichon! 

Love the cut too! Edith, youre very brave to cut all that gorgeous hair off-- I had palpitations getting my girls cut down on Sunday, because their hair doesn't grow fast. But no matter what hair style he is sporting, Aolani is a very handsome little guy!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy 4th birthday cutie pie :chili: :wub: love you :heart:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday dear Aolani! Sending lots of birthday hugs and love. :wub::wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Poor baby, glad he is ok....happy birthday Aolani. Love the cut!!!!


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

He looks great.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sweet Aolani..I already wished you a happy bday on FB, but I couldn't resist seeing more of you on SM. Edith you do such a good job at changing Aolani's look from year to year. He's had so many different hairstyles...I love that about him! He is always in fashion. Loved his blue mohawk years ago, his long coat and his short cuts. I know he had a great bday despite the bully episode at the lake. Reactive dogs need better owners! Had that reactive bichon's owner been more responsible this terrible episode could have been avoided. I'm sorry that happened to Aolani. 

Hugs to you both!!!! XO!


----------

